# Choice In Generators



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

I would appreciate any suggestions on which way to go. I am currently looking at 3 different generator options. During a recent dry-camping trip, we borrowed a friend's Honda 2000. While it served the general purpose, the coffee maker really gave it a workout in the morning. Honda has recently released the 2000 companion, with a built-in 30 amp locking plug to team up with a standard 2000. I like this option for its light-wieght two handed carrying option, the pull start is a partial drawback (x2). I really like the Yamaha 3000 boost model as it will run everything, including our 15k A/C unit if necessary and I can equip it with a remote start (if feeling lazy). Finally, thanks to my cousin in So Cal, I was made aware that Costco is offering the Onan 4300 generator (with free shipping) for $1000 off at $1299.99. This would run everything without any problems and then some, but no option for remote start, and heavy at 163 lbs without a battery and fuel.

I have read in previous posts that there is a lot of support behind the Hondas in parallel. Any new ideas or suggestions? I have removed and replaced the stock bumper on our TT (don't ask) and replaced it with a very stout unit to support a 2" receiver (a weekend's worth of welding). In other words, it will handle the weight of a generator sitting in a fold-up cargo carrier made by Draw-Tite.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

From the gens you are looking at it's obvious you'd like to get a quiet one. I've had my Honda 3000 for several years and I love it. I installed a remote start and it is unbelievably convenient.

I had always said that if I were to do it over again I would have gotten a 2000 and then added a second 2000 down the road if I had seen that I needed one. I'm sure I would have decided that I didn't need a second because I think I've only used the air conditioner 4 times in the past 4 years while on the gen.

BUT, having said that, I refer back to the remote start. It is more than just a "lazy" thing, it is one of the best things about the bigger gens - the ability to add remote start. Most of the places we dry camp have limited hours and time slots for generator use. If someone wants to make some EasyMac during an "off" time we simply hit the gen remote, pop the EasyMac into the microwave and hit the remote to turn the gen off when it's done - and believe me, with two teenage boys, a lot of stuff gets thrown into the microwave at all hours of the day and night.

I have a separate, isolated battery hooked up to a 400 watt inverter and we use this for movie watching at night. I place it under the tt just behind the rear wheel and I have the connection for the inverter run through the floor to the battery. I hook up a battery charger to this battery and plug it into the outside receptacle. Whenever the gen is on, it is charging this battery. We easily get two movies a night - I don't think we've ever run out of juice while watching movies. I don't really know because I'm usually asleep 15 minutes into the first movie.

With your setup for a cargo carrier on the back of the tt, I don't think you'll really have to be concerned about the ease of two-handed carrying that you'd have with the 2000s. I think the remote start is the biggest selling point for you to get the bigger gen. One of the reasons I got the 3000 is that it would be harder to steal than a 2000. But, I still chain it to a tree. You can lock yours to the carrier. I pick mine up and load it into my truck by myself (those stinkin, rotten teenager boys are never around when I need them!!!), so as long as you'll be able to get it loaded onto the carrier, I think you'll never look back if you get a larger gen with remote.

There is also a panel you can install next to your house breaker box that will allow you to hook your gen up during an outage at home. There are different sized panels that will allow for different numbers of appliances to be connected. I had thought of one that would allow me to run the fridge, the furnace and a few outlets (the TV and DVD, of course) and a light or two. So, that's something else to consider for a larger gen.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Of course if your intent is remote start, then the EU2000's are out.

It appears you have done your homework and have a reasonable idea of what you want... I still like the idea of 2 EU2000's and will offer a couple
reasons why....

- If you have not done so already, go to a store and pick up one of the 3000 watt models which weigh around 150 pounds dry and 190 wet. 
- If you don't need the air, having to bring only one 46 pound unit is a plus.
- Watch how much the Used EU2000's sell for on Ebay. I saw 3 last week (used including shipping) that sold for over the $886.00 
that I paid for a new one.

What other unit can you buy that If your not happy sell them on Ebay and virtually break even?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

You say that the Onan 4300 generator has no option for remote start. Is it a key switch or a push button switch. If its a key switch you could extend the wires into the TT. I have a 1970s Onan whole house generator and its a beast but while my neighborhood is dark our house is the one with the lights on. I also added a cargo rack to the OB to carry a generator and to lock it to. James


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

That Onan 4300 is 163 pounds dry, so you have to think about that when you plan to move it around. I see your thinking about it so is that a major issue?

I like my Kipor 3500 but it is a bit to move at 135 pounds. I replaced the 3" wheels with 6" wheels to make it easier to roll around the camp site.

A pair of Honda 2000's is a very easy to move option but the cost is high.

Of your options I would get the Onan and modify the wheels.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

The way I am looking at this is that each option has its different benefits/drawbacks:

The two Hondas are lightweight and very portable/stowable and will cost about $1900 plus shipping through Wise Sales. 
The Yamaha 3000 boost model is heavy at 150#s dry, but will run everything our trailer has been equiped with and it has the remote start (quietest of the three as well).
The Onan is very heavy, but has lots of power (great for home back-up), a key start, built-in power/RPM/hour meter, and is currently the cheapest way to go currently.

I only weigh in at a buck-fifty, so wrestling the larger models will prove to be a pain. However, I can always ask for assistance (not always the "manly" thing to do) to remove it from the carrier and put it on the ground. I would prefer to take it off the carrier to separate it from the trailer for noise and vibration reasons.

Certainly, I appreciate all the suggestions and thoughts so far. This is a topic that I have been pondering since late July. The one cool thing about buying the Onan from Costco.com is that I can return it to any local store. This way, I can buy it, check it out, and return it if needed (if it proves to be too big of a burden).


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

You could make a ramp (or use a plank) up to the carrier and slide or roll the generator up to it (no lifting). My Yamaha generator is about 100lbs full of fuel and the carrier is only 12" off the ground but it has 7" sides (to hold load in) http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8050 . I can leave it in the carrier and sleep while its running. James


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Has anyone compared the Yamaha EF2400si with the Honda eu2000?

From what I can see the yamaha is slightely more powerful but heavier at about 70 lb compared to 46 lb for the honda. Price is also slightely higher but not much in it when you shop around. They also claim to run *most* 13500 A/C units.

On a side note could you connect a Honda 2000 with a Yamaha 2400 inparallel?


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

When I first started looking, I did compare the two. Several folks out there claim to run the a/c on the 2400, but everything has to be off. But there are also several who have tried without any luck. It would probably be a great single generator if all you wanted to do is run the TV and coffee maker or two similar items at the same time.

Unfortunately, no, the Yamaha and Honda cannot be paralleled together.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> You could make a ramp (or use a plank) up to the carrier and slide or roll the generator up to it (no lifting). My Yamaha generator is about 100lbs full of fuel and the carrier is only 12" off the ground but it has 7" sides (to hold load in) http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8050 . I can leave it in the carrier and sleep while its running. James


This is the suggestion my cousin had to help with my decision. While not an RV'er, he has a Honda 3000 and says it is at the limit of a single person's carrying ability (we are roughly the same size). Had he not bought the 3000 from a friend used, he would have jumped on the Costco offer for the Onan 4300.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

cabullydogs said:


> When I first started looking, I did compare the two. Several folks out there claim to run the a/c on the 2400, but everything has to be off. But there are also several who have tried without any luck. It would probably be a great single generator if all you wanted to do is run the TV and coffee maker or two similar items at the same time.
> 
> Unfortunately, no, the Yamaha and Honda cannot be paralleled together.


X2.....

As stated above, the Yamaha2400 has had very mixed results by people who have attempted to run their air with them. You can search it here
on Outbackers for more info.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

That's a great price on the Onan 4300 but loaded with fuel it probably weighs close to 200 lbs. Even with a ramp that would be a lot of weight to load into the truck. Carrying it on the rear of the Outback would require a very robust mounting rack.

The Yamaha 2400 is a nice unit that runs some ACs. A friend has one and it will run his AC but not mine. Even though they have similar power ratings the Yamaha has a much larger engine (170 cc vs. 98 cc) and is better able to handle surges than the Honda. You cannot parallel a Yamaha and Honda together or even a Honda EU1000 and EU2000. If you can find one to try with your trailer and it runs the AC it would be a nice setup.

I like the single Honda EU2000 I've got and sometime in the next year or two I'll probably buy another one so that I can run the AC.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I have a Yamaha 2400 and the only two things in my 23RS that I can't run at the same time is the Microwave and the AC. I can even make a pot of coffee while the AC is running. I got mine for $1000 on Ebay with free shipping. I can move it around by myself with no problem. I must admit if I would have wanted to spend the extra money the Honda EU3000 is the ticket. It is quiter than my Yamaha and you should be able to run you entire camper with it. It boils down to how much you want to spend.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Certainly, if money were no object, the decision would be easier. A single Yamaha 2400 won't cut it with our 15K A/C unit. How often will we actually use the A/C, who knows......


----------



## jimekapp (Oct 2, 2008)

Honda, Honda, Honda!!! Do it right the first time.


----------



## Enumclawbackers (Jan 30, 2007)

I purchased a Boliy. Take a look at it on ebay. Several reasons why I purchased this unit. Price, weight, output and noise level. I had a receiver mounted and with a cargo carrier it works great (run the AC while traveling with the dogs in the back when hot).

Not sure if this will work or not but here's one on ebay...I paid $840.00 with free shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Good-Cond-Boliy-3300W-...id=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

wow, that is a Yamaha! In fact that's the 2400 which I have and its great!


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks again for all of the recommendations and input. Based on the price, enough watts to run a lot of our house during an outage (or two trailers while dry-camping for that matter), and the after-market remote start, I ordered the Onan. Sure it will be heavy, but if it proves to be too heavy, I can return it to Costco for a full refund during the next year. I really wanted to justify the Yamaha because it is the quietest of the bunch, but the price of the Onan really plays a big part right now. With a dB range of 49 to 62 and its high output, hopefully ours will run on the lower end most of the time and be very comparable to a Honda 3000 (range of 49 to 58dB).


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

It's better to have one to many than one not enough. James


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good choice ! Let us know how it works out for you. If i hadnt just bought my Honda EB5000 i would have gotten the Onan.


----------



## TripperBob (Oct 22, 2008)

cabullydogs said:


> Thanks again for all of the recommendations and input. Based on the price, enough watts to run a lot of our house during an outage (or two trailers while dry-camping for that matter), and the after-market remote start, I ordered the Onan. Sure it will be heavy, but if it proves to be too heavy, I can return it to Costco for a full refund during the next year. I really wanted to justify the Yamaha because it is the quietest of the bunch, but the price of the Onan really plays a big part right now. With a dB range of 49 to 62 and its high output, hopefully ours will run on the lower end most of the time and be very comparable to a Honda 3000 (range of 49 to 58dB).


CABullydogs,

Did it show up yet? CUrious if you like it or not.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

It has arrived, but have yet to have an opportunity to open it up and play with it. Perhaps tomorrow.


----------

